# SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM, SPAM,



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ANYONE WANT ANY MORE FOOKIN SHOES????

Why is the amount of this shit increasing in the TTF. It was rarely a problem before but over the last few months spammers have posted more shit than TTotal, Vlastan, Toshiba and Jampott combined.

I would have include YellowTT in the above but dont think you can get SPAM Pies.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Is there nothing that can be about these fools advertising various products on our forum?? Its getting really f##king annoying now! :evil:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mods can remove the posts if brought to their attention but only Jay can delete their accounts I believe. If I see spam I alert a mod about it.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I seem to spend most of my time on here deleting posts from either wankers in China trying to sell Nike shoes, or some pricks in the US plugging movie downloads.

Just wish I had the power to delete their accounts also :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Just wish I had the power to delete their accounts also :?


I put a post up the other day explaining that mods can't delete accounts.....and my post and the thread got quarantined.

Gotta see the funny side :lol:

I don't know why Jae has never relinquished some of his power to some of the mods? The only person who can control the forum is alwaysto busy to so why not let someone else. :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

New php deals with some of the issues - but it's only a thread, yes it maybe spam, but what actual harm is it causing?

Everyone knows what these threads are - just resist the temptation to click!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

saint said:


> New php deals with some of the issues - but it's only a thread, yes it maybe spam, but what actual harm is it causing?
> 
> Everyone knows what these threads are - just resist the temptation to click!


Let me guess...

If there's a burglar in you're house at night...
You say to you're wive....."try to sleep and let the guy do his job"
"Tomorrow he surely will be gone, my dear"...."good night darling " *kissy kissy*

Such a hero... :lol:

I think that Scotty is right. Major Audi Parts Guru, should have the same rights.


----------

